# samba-3.3.7, pam_winbind not found



## bigwillyg (Aug 26, 2009)

I have followed online instructions on how to add freebsd to an active directory domain but with the samba33 port I cannot login on the console or via ssh as a domain user. The console wont take the user passwords and the ssh login creates a "no 'pam_winbind.so' found" error. I have copied pam_winbind.so in to /usr/local and also stated the full path in the pam.d files but it cant seem to see pam_winbind.so


----------



## seanthingee (Nov 27, 2009)

Having the exact same problem and I did stumble upon this: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-ports/2009-March/053542.html, but not entirely sure what it means.

However, I did get Samba 3.2.15 to work...


----------

